# Australian meet-up, Sydney, as dictated by Kel & Franis75



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Simples, Kel and francis75 arrange a date and location that suits them both, organise a meet-up to correspond and all those that put their name down to attend and don't front get perma-banned from here. *VIVA LA AUS. MEET-UP *:happy.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Simples, Kel and francis75 arrange a date and location that suits them both, organise a meet-up to correspond and all those that put their name down to attend and don't front get perma-banned from here. *VIVA LA AUS. MEET-UP *:happy.


..include me out mate..plenty of blokes I'd like to have a beer with on here but I couldn't think of anything worse than being in the same room as those pair of negative individuals..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..include me out mate..plenty of blokes I'd like to have a beer with on here but I couldn't think of anything worse than being in the same room as those pair of negative individuals..


fair enough mate, fair enough indeed. I'd show up even if it was just those two, as I enjoy new situations. each to there own and this is why I'm leaving this in their court, they pick the date and location and if you want to come or not, just say so. To ensure no on pulls an expensive prank, the perma-banning from here. I'm tipping these two and the restm of the lads who are reluctant on here will make for great company IRL.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..although I would love to see what kkkel looks like and if he's as brazen and outspoken in real life as what he is on here..and what feeds his superiority complex..I'm guessing he's a fat balding nerd of a man that is embarrassed to take his shirt off and who's missus cringes everytime she sees him naked..gotta be something like that that has made him all twisted and bitter..


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..although I would love to see what kkkel looks like and if he's as brazen and outspoken in real life as what he is on here..and what feeds his superiority complex..I'm guessing he's a fat balding nerd of a man that is embarrassed to take his shirt off and who's missus cringes everytime she sees him naked..gotta be something like that that has made him all twisted and bitter..


:lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Good guess, here's a picture of me on my good side

http://samhateseverything.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/westie.jpg?w=788


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..although I would love to see what kkkel looks like and if he's as brazen and outspoken in real life as what he is on here..and what feeds his superiority complex..*I'm guessing he's a fat balding nerd of a man that is embarrassed to take his shirt off and who's missus cringes everytime she sees him naked..*gotta be something like that that has made him all twisted and bitter..


Have you looking through my windows? :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Have you looking through my windows? :lol:


No but he's got into my photos on this phone by the looks of it , Hey Joog they are old photos I'm almost down to Cruiser now .

Btw Whipper can you get me a set of those scales off Choc for my Mrs's Xmas present ?


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> No but he's got into my photos on this phone by the looks of it , Hey Joog they are old photos I'm almost down to Cruiser now .
> 
> Btw Whipper can you get me a set of those scales off Choc for my Mrs's Xmas present ?


They only sell them up in Brisbane :yep


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Francis can order the food..........I wonder what he'l have in store..........crocodile rolls for an entree sounds interesting.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Socks has already put his hand up to have the function at his house so thats sorted. Thanks Socks.:happy


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..include me out mate..plenty of blokes I'd like to have a beer with on here but I couldn't think of anything worse than being in the same room as those pair of negative individuals..


In all honesty, I have had some cracker arguments with people over the years on forums, specially back in the days of ABF vs World of Boxing and have subsequently met a few of those guys and had drinks with them, Some im even mates with now, People tend to be very different away from a forum situation


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Francis can order the food..........I wonder what he'l have in store..........crocodile rolls for an entree sounds interesting.


Francis does no such thing Roscoe. As a corporate I shall be seated at a nice table with expensive cutlery and be waited on by servers. Would you like to sit on my table ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> In all honesty, I have had some cracker arguments with people over the years on forums, specially back in the days of ABF vs World of Boxing and have subsequently met a few of those guys and had drinks with them, Some im even mates with now, People tend to be very different away from a forum situation


Surely people on a forum couldn't be any different in person..... Heaven forbid


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Francis does no such thing Roscoe. As a corporate I shall be seated at a nice table with expensive cutlery *and be waited on by servers.* Would you like to sit on my table ?


I reckon plenty will be happy to give you a serving.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Surely people on a forum couldn't be any different in person..... Heaven forbid


 I noticed you sticking up for Aboriginals in a lounge thread that has been locked against some Perth dude. KKKel is mellowing and becoming a bleeding heart.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I noticed you sticking up for Aboriginals in a lounge thread that has been locked against some Perth dude. KKKel is mellowing and becoming a bleeding heart.


KKKel's backslapping yeh?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> They only sell them up in Brisbane :yep


 We'll have to order the Canberra charter get together mate.....ever since I've known there's only been the two of us. Should make it easy :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Should the old tribe over at Aussie ESB be invited ? I think so.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> KKKel's backslapping yeh?


 Yep a Perth miner was disrespecting aboriginals calling them bums:yep and KKKel was sticking up for them. Could it KKKel's a lefty IRL?:think


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Yep a Perth miner was disrespecting aboriginals calling them bums:yep and KKKel was sticking up for them. Could it KKKel's a lefty IRL?:think


KKKel the KKKloset backslapper. :happy

Good for you KKKel. :good


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Let's not get excited folks, I just pointed out some facts in one response, I was being fairly neutral in all....... Nothing to damage my KKKel persona hopefully


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Should the old tribe over at Aussie ESB be invited ? I think so.


 Make sure the caterers have tasty goose dish for Buster007 Jamie.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Let's not get excited folks, I just pointed out some facts in one response, I was being fairly neutral in all....... Nothing to damage my KKKel persona hopefully


Don't be shy big fella, you're amongst fellow backslappers. :smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Make sure the caterers have tasty goose dish for Buster007 Jamie.


I miss Buster, he kept you on your toes. :yep


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Should the old tribe over at Aussie ESB be invited ? I think so.


Actually there's a few bloke over there that would be good to have switch here. Peterm, Capslock, Aussie Opinion, Trumpy, Fast hands....I thought they were good value anyway. I'm permabanned though, from doing the first lot of invitations to here.:bart


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> KKKel the KKKloset backslapper. :happy
> 
> Good for you KKKel. :good


 Yep it's all a façade KKKel will probably be opening his house to down on their luck Aboriginals and Pacific Islanders providing them with food,drinks and pressies in 6 days time.:yep


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd prob be keen, just need location and date


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I noticed you sticking up for Aboriginals in a lounge thread that has been locked against some Perth dude. KKKel is mellowing and becoming a bleeding heart.


You must have missed my response to the originally thread starter in that forum topic....... Hopefully that put me back on the straight and narrow


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I miss Buster, he kept you on your toes. :yep


 So do I. when Im feeling blue I often go back to ESB and type in the search box''Hopkins chickens out''' ''could Floyd fight Daniel Geale?'' I used to bump his ''Green was seriously doing everything to lose'' but the entire thread got deleted.:verysad


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> I miss Buster, he kept you on your toes. :yep


buster's a fuckhead, he also posts on _Boxrec_. When I got banned from ESB, he went to town backstabbing me yet on _BoxRec_ was nice as pie, two face cunt, gutless and spineless as a jellyfish.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> We'll have to order the Canberra charter get together mate.....ever since I've known there's only been the two of us. Should make it easy :lol:


Sounds like a plan bruiser and as both of us are Belcomptonknights it makes it that much easier :happy

I was thinking of making the trip up to see Dale and Sox if it comes together and I'd be happy to give you a ride. I figure if theres 2 of us then Dale has a fight on his hands if his plan is to lure us into his infamous outback rape dungeon.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I noticed you sticking up for Aboriginals in a lounge thread that has been locked against some Perth dude. KKKel is mellowing and becoming a bleeding heart.





Kel said:


> Let's not get excited folks, I just pointed out some facts in one response, I was being fairly neutral in all....... Nothing to damage my KKKel persona hopefully





Sox said:


> Don't be shy big fella, you're amongst fellow backslappers. :smile





Kel said:


> You must have missed my response to the originally thread starter in that forum topic....... Hopefully that put me back on the start and narrow


Don't be shy Kel, it's O.K. to care mate. I respect you more (read: have some respect for you now) after reading this. I too stick up for the aboriginal plight mate. I have quite a few as friends as well, good people.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I noticed you sticking up for Aboriginals in a lounge thread that has been locked against some Perth dude. KKKel is mellowing and becoming a bleeding heart.





Kel said:


> Let's not get excited folks, I just pointed out some facts in one response, I was being fairly neutral in all....... Nothing to damage my KKKel persona hopefully





Sox said:


> Don't be shy big fella, you're amongst fellow backslappers. :smile





Stiffjab said:


> Sounds like a plan bruiser and as both of us are Belcomptonknights it makes it that much easier :happy
> 
> I was thinking of making the trip up to see Dale and Sox if it comes together and I'd be happy to give you a ride. I figure if theres 2 of us then Dale has a fight on his hands if his plan is to lure us into his infamous outback rape dungeon.


:lol: I can't wait to catch up with you, and Francis for that matter, for a sit down laugh and ale, I believe you two will be good lads outside your cunt personas.

(just kidding, I think both of you would be great to catch up with for an ale)


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

There's too much of a backslapping love-fest happening here at the moment, I feel kind of dirty and violated. 

Order must be restored at once :fire


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> There's too much of a backslapping love-fest happening here at the moment, I feel kind of dirty and violated.
> 
> Order must be restored at once :fire


Fuck right up you miserable cocksucker, what the fuck is wrong with you cunt? Did daddy forget to unload down your throat?

Is that better mate?


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Dberry, is just buttering you guys up then he is gonna lure you into his rape dungeon and violate you... you heard it here first


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Dberry, is just buttering you guys up then he is gonna lure you into his rape dungeon and violate you... you heard it here first


Yes I feel Dales has a touch of Bradley Murdoch lurking inside


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Dberry, is just buttering you guys up then he is gonna lure you into his rape dungeon and violate you... you heard it here first


they'll think that I'm at Sox's (alibi is taken care of) when I'll really be watching my 'call bird' lure you into my evil, evil web. Gimp.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, and you boys should know by now to call me Dale.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Oh, and you boys should know by now to call me Dale.


Dale my arse...he's fucken Alf Stuart!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> There's too much of a backslapping love-fest happening here at the moment, I feel kind of dirty and violated.
> 
> Order must be restored at once :fire


Stop it, poo poo head.

Does that cut it?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

zelky said:


> Dale my arse...he's fucken Alf Stuart!


What the fuck are you on about ya flamin' galah! Shut ya pie hole or you'll give the flamin' game away. Ye flippin' goose!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

"Stay out of it shittits, it's between me and Sancho over here" :rofl


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

"I'LL BITE YOUR FACE CUNT!!!"
:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Sounds like a plan bruiser and as both of us are Belcomptonknights it makes it that much easier :happy
> 
> I was thinking of making the trip up to see Dale and Sox if it comes together and I'd be happy to give you a ride. I figure if theres 2 of us then Dale has a fight on his hands if his plan is to lure us into his infamous outback rape dungeon.


 Please add heights to that for me mate :lol: Just sold the townie right near the Fraser Tavern and bought up the hill in Flynn for a place to fit the whole fam. Best bit? Converted garage out the back into a games room. Sliding doors, deck of it to the pool. Home theatre wired up in there :happy

I'm getting carried away now but stoked. Leaves passes are hard to come by these days with the two young girls but its always worth a shot. I havent been in Soxs part of the world since I studied at the Ag college at Richmond!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

It's a real lovefest in this thread. A real feel good thread. Everyone happy and rejoicing.:happy


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> It's a real lovefest in this thread. A real feel good thread. Everyone happy and rejoicing.:happy


 And if you would stop defiling yourself right now, I'd feel much more comfortable about it.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who is looking forward to the World Cup next year in Brazil ? My early prediction is Germany to win. They are always great.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

What about a Queensland meet up


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Please add heights to that for me mate :lol: Just sold the townie right near the Fraser Tavern and bought up the hill in Flynn for a place to fit the whole fam. Best bit? Converted garage out the back into a games room. Sliding doors, deck of it to the pool. Home theatre wired up in there :happy
> 
> I'm getting carried away now but stoked. Leaves passes are hard to come by these days with the two young girls but its always worth a shot. I havent been in Soxs part of the world since I studied at the Ag college at Richmond!


Did you live out Richmond some time back?
Whereabouts?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Rented out a place a few houses down from the Uni on Southee Rd for a year...Good times. 1999. Have heard its all changed a lot now.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> What about a Queensland meet up


Now you're stretching it :rolleyes


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Rented out a place a few houses down from the Uni on Southee Rd for a year...Good times. 1999. Have heard its all changed a lot now.


Richmond hasn't changed at all, the uni may have, I had never been there up until about 6 months ago.

I was living in Quakers Hill around that time, and not long after moved to Vineyard for nearly 5 years.

You from this way originally?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I did a few subjects at the campus at Quakers. Good move getting a bit of land and moving out further. 

Like Stiffjab, I'm a Canberra lad. Richie wasnt Kansas.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I did a few subjects at the campus at Quakers.


I did a owner builders course there! :lol:


> Good move getting a bit of land and moving out further.


I'm about 1/2 hour from Richmond now, on 25acres. Wouldn't have it any other way except even further from the big smoke.


> Like Stiffjab, I'm a Canberra lad. Richie wasnt Kansas.


Goodo.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> I did a owner builders course there! :lol:
> 
> I'm about 1/2 hour from Richmond now, on 25acres. Wouldn't have it any other way except even further from the big smoke.
> 
> Goodo.


 There ya go. Small world.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Please add heights to that for me mate :lol: Just sold the townie right near the Fraser Tavern and bought up the hill in Flynn for a place to fit the whole fam. Best bit? Converted garage out the back into a games room. Sliding doors, deck of it to the pool. Home theatre wired up in there :happy
> 
> I'm getting carried away now but stoked. Leaves passes are hard to come by these days with the two young girls but its always worth a shot. I havent been in Soxs part of the world since I studied at the Ag college at Richmond!


Congratulations on the upsize mate (CHB backslap) and by the sounds of it your living the belco dream!! I hope your wife gives you time to spend in the games room as mine hardly gives me a second to check hook chat. The pool would be perfect for a day like today, I nearly melted on the drive home.

I'm still over in Mcgregor so if your even in a bit of strife or need a place to watch the fights hit me up. There have been a few local pro/mod Thai cards in the capital recently but iv been looking after the baby so gave them a miss.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Was it over 20 degC in Canberra today?


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Dberry, is just buttering you guys up then he is gonna lure you into his rape dungeon and violate you... you heard it here first


Then he sells our molested remains to Sox as dog food.:sad5


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Was it over 20 degC in Canberra today?


Mate it felt about 40 but I think it was around 35 while the reading from Joe Hockeys g string reached a high of 99 Deg Cel


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I noticed you sticking up for Aboriginals in a lounge thread that has been locked against some Perth dude. KKKel is mellowing and becoming a
> 
> 
> Stiffjab said:
> ...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Then he sells our molested remains to Sox as dog food.:sad5


He'll be full from Franky's arms though.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Joe Hockey :lol:


The fat cunt looks like he marinates his face in melted butter before every public speech. I did a office relocation job when the Libs were booted during Kevin 07 and the fat egotistical prick signed the wall of his office on he's way out. The poor cleaners walked straight up afterwards and had to scrub it off.....


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Congratulations on the upsize mate (CHB backslap) and by the sounds of it your living the belco dream!! I hope your wife gives you time to spend in the games room as mine hardly gives me a second to check hook chat. The pool would be perfect for a day like today, I nearly melted on the drive home.
> 
> I'm still over in Mcgregor so if your even in a bit of strife or *need a place to watch the fights hit me up*. There have been a few local pro/mod Thai cards in the capital recently but iv been looking after the baby so gave them a miss.


I dont get much grief from the lady of the house so all good there but I am a tight wad and don't have fox so will keep in mind!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

No bogans interested in the world cup next year ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No bogans interested in the world cup next year ?


Looks like just one...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Australia will lose every group match in the world cup and could get severely embarrassed against Holland and Spain.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Jamie. No we aren't interested in that game in Australia.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No bogans interested in the world cup next year ?


We just had the world cup, Australia regained it from those Sheep Rooters.... :smile


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No bogans interested in the world cup next year ?


All Blacks will win it again. If they don't CHOKE!!! Real men play rugby ,eh, Josey....:rofl


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No bogans interested in the world cup next year ?


Sorry if you had punt on my tip Francis , Spurs got beaten by West Han & the Crawley v Bristol Rovers match got fucking abandoned due to a water logged pitch FFS atsch

Ps I will Mail you my accys every Friday if you like ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I think we should ask Stifflips his opinion


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Looks like just one...


:lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Sorry if you had punt on my tip Francis , Spurs got beaten by West Han & the Crawley v Bristol Rovers match got fucking abandoned due to a water logged pitch FFS atsch
> 
> Ps I will Mail you my accys every Friday if you like ?


I don't actually bet Josey but always keen to hear your tips/thoughts on football.:cheers


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

So will your mum let you come out Francis?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

can I come? i need a weekend away


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> can I come? i need a weekend away


of course.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I'm pretty drunk tonight but not as bad as dingleberry I'm sure


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

TheSpaceDuke said:


> So will your mum let you come out Francis?


Who the hell are you fella ? Never heard of ya.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Schooners


----------



## Slow Hand (Jun 15, 2013)

@Francis75 hey mate, i am a betting man and i am very confident in saying Brazil will win the world cup. They are the favourites for a good reason, maybe the Argies can trouble them but that's about it i think, time will tell and i can't wait for the tourney to roll around. I reckon the 'roos will be lucky to score a single goal in the group stage.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Slow Hand said:


> @*Francis75* hey mate, i am a betting man and i am very confident in saying Brazil will win the world cup. They are the favourites for a good reason, maybe the Argies can trouble them but that's about it i think, time will tell and i can't wait for the tourney to roll around. I reckon the 'roos will be lucky to score a single goal in the group stage.


Yeah Brazil will certainly be up there, they always are. You're right about the Oz team they are frickin garbage at the moment and may get embarrassed. Should be a good tournament looking forward to it.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

TheSpaceDuke said:


> So will your mum let you come out Francis?


:rofl


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Australia will lose every group match in the world cup and could get severely embarrassed against Holland and Spain.


I dont think Australia will even score a goal in the whole tournament let alone get a point.


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yeah Brazil will certainly be up there, they always are. You're right about the Oz team they are frickin garbage at the moment and may get embarrassed. Should be a good tournament looking forward to it.


The main 4 - Brazil, Argentina, Spain & Germany for me.
If it wasnt in South America i would back Germany as my favourite.
Smokey to go deep - Belgium - Outstanding young squad.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kegsy said:


> I dont think Australia will even score a goal in the whole tournament let alone get a point.


Isn't a goal equal to a point :huh


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Isn't a goal equal to a point :huh


:lol: NO:yep


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Sup kagsy? 

I'm gunna go out on a limb and say Spain won't get through to the next round. Netherlands and Chile will advance.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kegsy said:


> I dont think Australia will even score a goal in the whole tournament let alone get a point.


:-( HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!. Aussie,Aussie,Aussie,oi,oi,oi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Sup kagsy?
> 
> I'm gunna go out on a limb and say Spain won't get through to the next round. Netherlands and Chile will advance.


Massive call , I fancy Spain to go well into the latter stages mate . Btw Malky got sacked and we lost a full three points from a 95th minute equalizer Saturday , FFS .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kegsy said:


> I dont think Australia will even score a goal in the whole tournament let alone get a point.


I hope they get completely humiliated.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I hope they get completely humiliated.


:-( I hate soccer and probably won't watch but this post :-(


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :-( I hate soccer and probably won't watch but this post :-(


That's cheerful Franky mate.

Franky's hoping the world will end this evening, so he doesn't have to come here and talk to us any more.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Statler & Waldorf :-( And fucking @The Spider, asks us to bring Silly Sally over then stops posting on here leaving the stupe to us :fire


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Socks and Dales how are preparations going for the big Aussie Forum meet up ?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Socks and Dales how are preparations going for the big Aussie Forum meet up ?


you wont turn up....or you will send a stoog in your place...to late....ie. :deal


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Massive call , I fancy Spain to go well into the latter stages mate . Btw Malky got sacked and we lost a full three points from a 95th minute equalizer Saturday , FFS .


Didnt watch the game last night, but was getting updates, and Arsenal left it pretty late against you guys.

Pool won with Suarez scoring a scorcher from a free kick. Was disappointed we didnt come away with any points against City and Chelsea. I thought we deserved something from the City game especially. Still, we werent humiliated.

I think we'll finish 4th. We have a pretty good run of games coming up. We've got the Chelsea, City, Everton, Arsenal, and Tottenham away fixtures out of the way, and the only real hard away fixture left is at Man U, and whos to say that they wont shit themselves again. 

Cardiff fight hard at home, and cant be taken for granted.

Yeah, it is a big call. But I think Spain arent playing as well as they should be, and Chile and Holland are capable of beating them.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok grasshoppers lets revive this thread with some fresh positive news. How are numbers going so far ? I'm going, who else is ?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

@Sox do you live anywhere near Bangalow State forest mate?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> @*Sox* do you live anywhere near Bangalow State forest mate?


You mean Belanglo?

Nah mate, closer to Wolf Creek... :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> You mean Belanglo?
> 
> Nah mate, closer to Wolf Creek... :yep


I did mean Belanglo but Wolf Creek will do :yep


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

So no one else is attending ? It will be a bit boring sitting at a corporate table at the forum meet up by myself.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> So no one else is attending ? It will be a bit boring sitting at a corporate table at the forum *meet up by myself.*


You should be used to it.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I did mean Belanglo but Wolf Creek will do :yep


We may really be going to Wolf Creek mid year. :happy


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Trying to picture Francine with an apple in her mouth...


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I did mean Belanglo but Wolf Creek will do :yep


How embarrassing you dodo


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Trying to picture Francine with an apple in her mouth...


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> You should be used to it.


:rofl


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> :rofl


We're training at Extreme tomorrow during the day if you're interested .


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

I might stick my head in for a look. Been on the drink today so won't be in any shape to move around tomorrow. Will give you a buzz. What time are you thinking you'll be there?:good


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

About 1.15


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

So whats happening with this ?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Anything further happening with this thread ? Can the organisers Socks and Dales Berries please either provide further info on the function (date, venue, menu's etc) or finalise this thread for good. This sort of thread seems to get started by some posters and never eventuate. I'm not sure if they are wumming or stirring people up or what but it's taking up valuable boxing related thread space.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Disappointing this catch up has petered out


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Kel said:


> Disappointing this catch up has petered out


Could have been huge mate...
All 3 of you Sydney tabloid reading league fans could have spent 15 bucks at the friend in hand for 3 massive steaks with a mountain of mash.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Anything further happening with this thread ? Can the organisers Socks and Dales Berries please either provide further info on the function (date, venue, menu's etc) or finalise this thread for good. This sort of thread seems to get started by some posters and never eventuate. I'm not sure if they are wumming or stirring people up or what but it's taking up valuable boxing related thread space.
> 
> Thoughts ?


My Aunty has the same name as you.
That's so fucked up it must be a catholic curse.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

repost


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> My Aunty has the same name as you.
> That's so fucked up it must be a catholic curse.


Your aunties name is Francis ? Could her parents not spell ?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

So still nothing doing in here ? Dales Berries what have you and that kid Sock's organised for the forum meet up ? If nothing then why do you start these threads every 3 to 4 months ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> My Aunty has the same name as you.
> That's so fucked up it must be a catholic curse.


Perhaps our Francis75 is someones aunty.

It would explain a lot.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Still nothing from Dales Berries and that kid Socks ? Typical wums.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Still nothing ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

:gsg :fuckoff :readthre

Are you that stupid, you try hard smart cunt?!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :gsg :fuckoff :readthre
> 
> Are you that stupid, you try hard smart cunt?!


 You started the thread so whats happening with the forum meet up Dales ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Australian meet-up, Sydney, *as dictated by Kel & Franis75
You're in the driver's seat, dickhead.*


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Australian meet-up, Sydney, *as dictated by Kel & Franis75
> You're in the driver's seat, dickhead.*


Why are you using offensive language Dales ? I certainly won't drop to your level.

You can't start a thread for a forum meet up then just throw someones name out there to organise it. I'm happy to attend myself but I won't be organising what you and that kid Socks started.

In your own personal life do you sent out messages to friends/family for a party then tell one of them to organise it ? Very strange Dales. Start organising champ.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Australian meet-up, Sydney, *as dictated by Kel & Franis75
> You're in the driver's seat, dickhead.*


What's with the bold Mr Dingles?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel are you going to attend ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Kel are you going to attend ?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Any progress yet Dales ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> *Simples, Kel and francis75 arrange a date and location that suits them both, organise a meet-up* to correspond and all those that put their name down to attend and don't front get perma-banned from here. VIVA LA AUS. MEET-UP :happy.


So what's happening with this guys?
I'm so looking forward to meeting you two...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> So what's happening with this guys?
> I'm so looking forward to meeting you two...


You and Dales Berries are organising it so you tell us Socks.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> You and Dales Berries are organising it so you tell us Socks.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


>


So does that mean you are making progress on the function ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> You and Dales Berries are organising it so you tell us Socks.


We may be organising _*a*_ meet up, but we're not organising _*this*_ meet up...

This one is all yours aunt Francis. :cheers


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> We may be organising _*a*_ meet up, but we're not organising _*this*_ meet up...
> 
> This one is all yours aunt Francis. :cheers


Nah Dales Berries is organising it. He starts these threads every 3 or 4 months and they eventuate to nothing because he has no organising abilities.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

10 pages and still no word on this shindig


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> 10 pages and still no word on this shindig


Typical Dales Berries.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

You pair are useless.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

If this is a long session I'll have to start off on Carlton mid strengths.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> *You pair* are useless.


Being Dales and Socks.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

So what are the choices lads?

Aunt Frannys 1 room apartment, or uncle KKKels dungeon?

Will either fit more than 3 people?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> So what are the choices lads?
> 
> Aunt Frannys 1 room apartment, or uncle KKKels dungeon?
> 
> Will either fit more than 3 people?


You said that you were hosting it at your place Socks. Why do you and Dales Berries continually start these beer talk threads regarding forum meet ups but never follow through with organising it ? Typical wums wasting valuable boxing forum space.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> You said that you were hosting it at your place Socks.


I *am* hosting a meeting aunty Franny, but not this one.

This one is yours and KKKels, all 2 of you should be very happy together. :gayfight2


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> I *am* hosting a meeting aunty Franny, but not this one.
> 
> This one is yours and KKKels, all 2 of you should be very happy together. :gayfight2


Dales Berries is organising it as he started the thread and it was his idea. Over to you Dales.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Dales Berries is organising it as he started the thread and it was his idea. Over to you Dales.


Nope...

Australian meet-up, Sydney, as dictated by Kel & Franis75 ​Simples, Kel and francis75 arrange a date and location that suits them both, organise a meet-up to correspond and all those that put their name down to attend and don't front get perma-banned from here. *VIVA LA AUS. MEET-UP *:happy.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Nope...
> 
> *Australian meet-up, Sydney, as dictated by Kel & Franis75*
> 
> Simples, Kel and francis75 arrange a date and location that suits them both, organise a meet-up to correspond and all those that put their name down to attend and don't front get perma-banned from here. *VIVA LA AUS. MEET-UP *:happy.


Nope. Dales Berries is the organiser and your place is the venue Socks.:deal


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Nope. Dales Berries is the organiser and your place is the venue Socks.:deal


Wrong again aunty Franny.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Wrong again aunty Franny.


Nope.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dales, anything doing in here son.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

*FrANTcisy*


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

If Money and Manny fight, we can all have a BBQ at sox place?


----------



## Rise_Above (Jul 16, 2013)

This meet up sounds less appealing than visiting an institution full of psycho serial killers that arent being supervised!


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Rise_Above said:


> This meet up sounds less appealing than visiting an institution full of psycho serial killers that arent being supervised!


That's not very nice :nono:nono


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Rise_Above said:


> This meet up sounds less appealing than visiting an institution full of psycho serial killers that arent being supervised!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> If Money and Manny fight, we can all have a BBQ at sox place?


There ya go aunt Frantcis, KKKel has taken the initiative here, though he'll need to find another venue as my place is already booked solid with backslappers conventions.


----------



## Rise_Above (Jul 16, 2013)

Kel said:


> That's not very nice :nono:nono


Haha cmon mate just having a laugh!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> If Money and Manny fight, we can all have a BBQ at sox place?


Yeah sounds good but Socks and Dales Berries are scared I think.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yeah sounds good but Socks and Dales Berries are scared I think.


Sure am, scared my dog will get food poisoning when he eats your arms.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Sure am, scared my dog will get food poisoning when he eats your arms.


Being serious now Socks lets have the meet up at your place for Floyd's next fight. You said this would be OK earlier in the thread.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> *Being serious* now Socks lets have the meet up at your place for Floyd's next fight. You said this would be OK earlier in the thread.


:shifty


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox was desperate for a venue and time and now he is weaselling out of the deal after a few suggestions.

I'm very disappointed Sally wasn't added


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Sox was desperate for a venue and time and now he is weaselling out of the deal after a few suggestions.


I have a venue.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> I have a venue.


Does it have Dingle approval?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Does it have Dingle approval?


Absolutely, Dale will be attending, as will plenty of others.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

The forum meet up will officially be on the weekend of Floyd's next fight at Sock's place. Who is attending ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> The forum meet up will officially be on the weekend of Floyd's next fight at Sock's place. Who is attending ?


Not you.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Not you.


:lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Not you.


I'm going. Looking forward to meeting everyone.:cheers


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like that kid Sock's is ducking the Aussie forum meet up just like his boy Danny "chinny" Geales is shamefully ducking Golovkin.

*Who is the bigger ducker ? Sock's or Geales* ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Looks like that kid Sock's is ducking the Aussie forum meet up just like his boy Danny "chinny" Geales is shamefully ducking Golovkin.
> 
> Who is the bigger ducker ? Sock's or Geales ?


Give up your trolling aunt Frantcis, you're never coming to my house. Never.

We are however, going to have a fantastic forum meet, without you. :good


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Give up your trolling aunt Frantcis, you're never coming to my house. Never.
> 
> We are however, going to have a fantastic forum meet, without you. :good


You and Dales Berries are the troll's continually starting these threads when nothing happens.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Give up your trolling aunt Frantcis, *you're never coming to my house. Never.*
> 
> We are however, going to have* a fantastic forum meet*, without you. :good


Oh yes I am Socks, oh yes I am son.:yep


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey Sock's how are preparations coming along at the venue (your home) for the Aussie forum meet up ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Hey Sock's how are preparations coming along at the venue (your home) for the Aussie forum meet up ?


Really really well. 
Don't you have your invitation yet? Oh, that's right...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Really really well.
> Don't you have your invitation yet? Oh, that's right...


I won't need an invitation to be there.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I won't need an invitation to be there.


You can be wherever you want aunt Frantcis.

See you in a few days @DBerry. :cheers


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Aww thanks for the invo aye


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Aww thanks for the invo aye


You can come Whipper, but it might be a bit of a drive ~900k's or so...


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> You can come Whipper, but it might be a bit of a drive ~900k's or so...


This title is misleading


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> This title is misleading


Ah yeh, sorry, this is a different one, one I had organised a few months back for Melbourne.

We'll do a Sydney one for sure mate, and you'll be there, but aunt Frantcis won't. :smile


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Aww thanks for the invo aye


Didn't you look at the post I mentioned you, shit for brains?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Didn't you look at the post I mentioned you, shit for brains?


Whipper's to busy dreaming of a fight between Mundine and Golovkin, where both of them somehow manage to win.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

whipsy said:


> This title is misleading





Sox said:


> Whipper's to busy dreaming of a fight between Mundine and Golovkin, where both of them somehow manage to win.


I'll be in Sydney on the weekend of March 22nd (for a wedding on Friday the 21st) and suggest we all catch up on the Saturday (22nd) @*stiflers mum* @*Stiffjab* @*thehook13* @*crash* @*Paddles* @St Pecktor @*Tuff Gong* @Statler & Waldorff & who else is based around Sydney?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'll be in Sydney on the weekend of March 22nd (for a wedding on Friday the 21st) and suggest we all catch up on the Saturday (22nd) @*stiflers mum* @*Stiffjab* @*thehook13* @*crash* @*Paddles* @*St Pecktor* @*Tuff Gong* @Statler & Waldorff & who else is based around Sydney?


Sounds good, depending on whether I think you're a cunt on Friday. :hey


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'll be in Sydney on the weekend of March 22nd (for a wedding on Friday the 21st) and suggest we all catch up on the Saturday (22nd) @*stiflers mum* @*Stiffjab* @*thehook13* @*crash* @*Paddles* @St Pecktor @*Tuff Gong* @Statler & Waldorff & who else is based around Sydney?


Sounds good buddy. I'll venture out for a couple of drinks. As long as we get to egg Soxy's house afterwards.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Sounds good, depending on whether I think you're a cunt on Friday. :hey


I guess you'll be out then?!


St Pecktor said:


> Sounds good buddy. I'll venture out for a couple of drinks. As long as we get to egg Soxy's house afterwards.


After Friday night, Soxy probably won't be talking to me :lol: but, yeah, it should be good to catch up for a couple of jars.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I live nowhere near Sydney mate so will be unable to attend this soiree. But you misfits,malcontents and riff raff have a good time. Hate to be a Francis75 but this meet up will go the sameway as the Invincible#1 v Wolverine fight at Nerang PCYC OF 2005. Not happening.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Sounds good, depending on whether I think you're a cunt on Friday. :hey





stiflers mum said:


> I live nowhere near Sydney mate so will be unable to attend this soiree. But you misfits,malcontents and riff raff have a good time. Hate to be a Francis75 but this meet up will go the sameway as the Invincible#1 v Wolverine fight at Nerang PCYC OF 2005. Not happening.


Nerang, I partly grew up there :lol: where are you then, Gold Coast? this will come off, I may be alone, but it will happen godamit!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I live nowhere near Sydney mate so will be unable to attend this soiree. But you misfits,malcontents and riff raff have a good time. Hate to be a Francis75 but this meet up will go the sameway as the Invincible#1 v Wolverine fight at Nerang PCYC OF 2005. Not happening.


Piss poor effort Stiffy :verysad, Dale's coming for a long drive to see us, the least you can do is drive 1/2 that distance.

I'll let you know after Friday whether Dale is an ass raping dungeon maniac.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Nerang, I partly grew up there :lol: where are you then, Gold Coast? this will come off, I may be alone, but it will happen godamit!


 No I live near Port Macquarie. The ESB old timers will know about the Invincible#1 v Wolverine non-event of 2005 to be held at Nerang P.C.Y.C and videotaped by Teke. Enjoy your day Dale let's hope Im wrong and the old George Thoroughgood song '' I drink alone '' is not the theme for this meet up.:cheers


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I look forward to this catch up, are we booked in for the 22nd?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> I look forward to this catch up, are we booked in for the 22nd?


Yep, I'm thinking The Pyremont Bridge, unless you have any other suggestions.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> No I live near Port Macquarie. The ESB old timers will know about the Invincible#1 v Wolverine non-event of 2005 to be held at Nerang P.C.Y.C and videotaped by Teke. Enjoy your day Dale let's hope Im wrong and the old George Thoroughgood song '' I drink alone '' is not the theme for this meet up.:cheers


Shame you won't be able to make it mate, would have loved to catch up with you for an ale :cheers


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Piss poor effort Stiffy :verysad, Dale's coming for a long drive to see us, the least you can do is drive 1/2 that distance.
> 
> *I'll let you know after Friday whether Dale is an ass raping dungeon maniac.*


:shifty


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Piss poor effort Stiffy :verysad, Dale's coming for a long drive to see us, the least you can do is drive 1/2 that distance.
> 
> I'll let you know after Friday whether Dale is an ass raping dungeon maniac.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


>


:yikes


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

"bring out the Sox!" 
"but Sox is sleepin'!"
"guess you better wake him up then."


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> No I live near Port Macquarie. The ESB old timers will know about the Invincible#1 v Wolverine non-event of 2005 to be held at Nerang P.C.Y.C and videotaped by Teke. Enjoy your day Dale let's hope Im wrong and the old George Thoroughgood song '' I drink alone '' is not the theme for this meet up.:cheers


How close to Port are you Stifler? I have lived in Port for 30 years. Some good Koori fighters Have come out of Kempsey 30 minutes away.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

rocco said:


> How close to Port are you Stifler? I have lived in Port for 30 years. Some good Koori fighters Have come out of Kempsey 30 minutes away.


 Laurieton. Actually North Haven. Kempseyatsch I went to school and lived in Taree for 2 years it was a hole but people used to say ''at least we're not as bad as Kempsey''. Who are the good boxers to come out of Kempsey mate?


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Laurieton. Actually North Haven. Kempseyatsch I went to school and lived in Taree for 2 years it was a hole but people used to say ''at least we're not as bad as Kempsey''. Who are the good boxers to come out of Kempsey mate?


The best was probably Dave Sands, Dave was one of six brothers who boxed under the name Sands, real surnames was Ritchie. Good judges say he was capable of beating Sugar Ray Robinson. Hec Thompson came from Kempsey, he fought for world titles, unfortunately he was around at the same time as Duran.
I used to go to Kempsey to watch the amateurs and was impressed with a young Kempsey fighter called Alwyn Duke, he was gifted IMO but the grog and drugs got in the way, he belted 3 coppers one night and that was the end of his pro career.
At the moment Kempsey is getting excited about young Renold Quinlan. A smw with a good chin and a good work ethic so far.

Lauriton ex Services club used to show every Main Event Boxing card. that was 8 or 9 years back, obviously some one on the staff was a keen boxing fan, I think they have dropped off a little lately.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

rocco said:


> The best was probably Dave Sands, Dave was one of six brothers who boxed under the name Sands, real surnames was Ritchie. Good judges say he was capable of beating Sugar Ray Robinson. Hec Thompson came from Kempsey, he fought for world titles, unfortunately he was around at the same time as Duran.
> I used to go to Kempsey to watch the amateurs and was impressed with a young Kempsey fighter called Alwyn Duke, he was gifted IMO but the grog and drugs got in the way, he belted 3 coppers one night and that was the end of his pro career.
> At the moment Kempsey is getting excited about young Renold Quinlan. A smw with a good chin and a good work ethic so far.
> 
> Lauriton ex Services club used to show every Main Event Boxing card. that was 8 or 9 years back, obviously some one on the staff was a keen boxing fan, I think they have dropped off a little lately.


 Yeah rarely show any now. They may of had 1 of those cards you could buy for $200 to get anything on ME free when it was AUSTAR. I watched Peden-Barerra there
and there were 3 of us watching the fight and 5 regular drunks. Quinlan-Kwadjo was the only good fight on the Mundine-Mosley U/C except the forklift driver beating Blake Ferguson. Last fight I watched at LUSC was Briggs-Adamek I.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


>


Check out Sally to Z'ds left :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Test


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Dave Sands was one if the best fighters Australia ever produced, wasn't Tony Mundine from around that area as well?


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Dave Sands was one if the best fighters Australia ever produced, wasn't Tony Mundine from around that area as well?


Tony was more Grafton way.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

rocco said:


> The best was probably Dave Sands, Dave was one of six brothers who boxed under the name Sands, real surnames was Ritchie. Good judges say he was capable of beating Sugar Ray Robinson. Hec Thompson came from Kempsey, he fought for world titles, unfortunately he was around at the same time as Duran.
> I used to go to Kempsey to watch the amateurs and was impressed with a young Kempsey fighter called Alwyn Duke, he was gifted IMO but the grog and drugs got in the way, he belted 3 coppers one night and that was the end of his pro career.
> At the moment Kempsey is getting excited about young Renold Quinlan. A smw with a good chin and a good work ethic so far.
> 
> Lauriton ex Services club used to show every Main Event Boxing card. that was 8 or 9 years back, obviously some one on the staff was a keen boxing fan, I think they have dropped off a little lately.


how old are you mate?
My mates dad ( Daryl Gaudry) used to be a pretty handy boxer and was due to go to the Jamaican Olympics before he had a car accident. He grew up in Kendall but fought all around the area.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> how old are you mate?
> My mates dad ( Daryl Gaudry) used to be a pretty handy boxer and was due to go to the Jamaican Olympics before he had a car accident. He grew up in Kendall but fought all around the area.


Mate, I am pretty old. I moved to the mid north coast 34 years ago. I know very little about local boxing in this area, but I had a huge interest in the Kempsey district boxing Amateurs. I grew up 100 metres from the old Sydney Stadium and was lucky enough to see Lionel Rose, Tony Mundine, John Famechon fight live.
A lot of the prelims in those days had Koori boxers involved and I was always impressed by their talent, unfortunately a lot of them never progressed because of various reasons. I was there the night Rose fought Gattelari and it was evident that Lionel was something special.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Well Soxy is due here any minu.......I mean Soxy is M.I.A. Hasn't been heard from since he reached..er.Albury
:shifty









Looks like Vino Veritas and I will be busy for the next few days............er, watching and re-watching tonight's fights.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

rocco said:


> Mate, I am pretty old. I moved to the mid north coast 34 years ago. I know very little about local boxing in this area, but I had a huge interest in the Kempsey district boxing Amateurs. I grew up 100 metres from the old Sydney Stadium and was lucky enough to see Lionel Rose, Tony Mundine, John Famechon fight live.
> A lot of the prelims in those days had Koori boxers involved and I was always impressed by their talent, unfortunately a lot of them never progressed because of various reasons. I was there the night Rose fought Gattelari and it was evident that Lionel was something special.


good stuff mate. Always good to hear about boxers in the countryside that slip by the radar. My mates dad was Koori, and made a name for himself one night when he stepped in and fought off 4 or 5 bikies one by one who were attacking a police officer at Kew hotel I think it was.

There's a tonne of talented athletes out that way. A lot of good league players out there as well. Its a shame a lot of their potential goes unfulfilled.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well Soxy is due here any minu.......I mean Soxy is M.I.A. Hasn't been heard from since he reached..er.Albury
> :shifty
> 
> 
> ...


I am back mate, and here's the official report...

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?6051-AUSSIE-PUB-CHAT&p=979353&viewfull=1#post979353


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Now that everyone appears to be back on board, how's this coming along?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Now that everyone appears to be back on board, how's this coming along?


It was never going to happen Kel. That kid Socks and Dales Berries seem to get a kick out of starting these sort of threads every 3 or 4 months and never follow through with organising it. Very ordinary form from both that kid Socks and Dales. I think the moderators should automatically delete these troll threads of theirs in future.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


>


:huh


----------

